
Show HN: Astral, play tabletop roleplaying games online - tlackemann
https://www.astraltabletop.com/?ref=hackernews
======
bradknowles
How does this compare to Roll20.net, and the others in this space?

~~~
tlackemann
For one, we're partnered with the largest RPG store so there is quite a lot of
potential to grow and integrate DriveThruRPG brands and publishers into a
virtual tabletop. Second, we're not trying to do too much with automation. Our
goal is simplicity. My goal when starting Astral was to make TTRPGs fun and
appealing to everyone. One of the biggest problems I sought to solve was the
complexity of the existing services and I think we do an excellent job
fulfilling that need.

